# Cooking for Health



## sidney (Feb 25, 2006)

I have recently given the boot to all my metal cookware and returned to glass and clay as my mother used many many years ago. But finding something to cook eggs or anything else that best fried, is very difficult. Can anyone help me find 'enert' cookware for the stove top? Try boiling water in your stainless cookware, then taste the water! It most definitely emits small amounts of metal into our food. Only one of the hundreds of reasons cancer deaths in the west have now surpassed births. Just that alone, along with eating ONLY ORGANIC FOODS can add YEARS of healthy living to your life and your families. Not to mention doing semi annual cleanses of your organs cheaply and easily. But don' tell a large drug company or medical community this, it might change their LARGE CASH FLOW enormously. And they don't want that!!  When it's all about the money? You know the rest.
oops....sorry, i get carried away. And that is only the TIP of the iceberg. Barely the tip.


----------



## Anau (Feb 25, 2006)

That's interesting about the metal cookware thing, I've never heard of it being bad for you. Although Martha Stewart did mention that using aluminum foil might give you Alzheimer's.  Is there a website about this subject?


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2006)

I do not believe that the metals that we cook with are harmful to your health. It has never been proven that aluminum was linked to alzheimers. That was a theory for a while, but no proof or link was ever found. Your body actually needs some of the things it can get from metals so for some people there are even health benefits such as people who are anemic cooking with cast iron.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 25, 2006)

i'm curious sidney, what harmful chemicals do stainless steel and cast iron leach into food?
i know about leaded glass and crystal being bad for you, especially when storing alcohol in them, but i've never heard of stainless steel and cast iron being n.g..


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 25, 2006)

Of course, you'll have to be careful that the clay pots you use don't contain lead and that they are  properly glazed to prevent acidic foods from leaching chemicals out of the clay when you cook.


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Anau:  Go to 'natural cures.com' or buy the book "Natural Cures "THEY" Don't Want you to know about" by Kevin Trudeau.  It will BLOW you away and also make you MAD!!  A MUST for every family on the planet but the medical community would be tipped upside down. The fourth leading cause of death in North America?  DOCTORS.  Their training and 90% of medical research is mis-directed. We don't need more drugs and more surgeries, we need cures that address the source of illness and not the symptoms. Natural cures are VERY VERY effective and VERY CHEAP. We don't get headaches because of a deficiency in aspirin. But many things are controlled by the biggest industry on the planet, the DRUG INDUSTRY. They don't want 80% of illness to disappear, are you kiddding? But get the book, it will change your life! Also look for Hulda Clarke's book, "The Cure for all diseases", she has other books as well. She's like the 'seasheppard' of natural cures and was even jailed once as a grandmother endorsing natural cures and natural foods. Corruption is widespread so we must research and educate ourselves. These are good places to start. Remember, any of this is only my opinion. Nothing else. But also remember, "It's always just about the money" and protecing the source of this HUGE cash flow.
"Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds"   Albert Einstein.
*This is only my opinion.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

Sidney, Visions (by Corning) makes a frying pan that you can use on your stovetop. It is glass so you will feel comfortable using it.


----------



## sidney (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Alix. I had visions 20 years ago. The pots were fine but in the frying pan everything seemed to stick badly. Guess i need to use more oil?  Pure virgin organic olive oil i guess. For me anyway. I'm also back to real butter, 'organic' @$8.00 a pound, after i chucked my soya margarine. If man messed with it? Don't eat it. 
"Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds"   Albert Einstein.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

Use lots of butter or sunflower oil. There are studies out now suggesting that it is safer at high temps than olive oil.


----------



## Anau (Feb 25, 2006)

really butter?  doesn't butter burn quickly?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 26, 2006)

Although elevated levels of aluminum are found in patients with both Alzheimer's disease and Dementia - there is no positive correlation to aluminum cookware. The common thread seems to be some renal dysfunction - and in Alzheimer's there seems to be an additional "something else" going on as well (which has not as yet been isolated) since dementia patients can have higher levels of aluminum in their bodies without showing signs of Alzheimer's disease.

Aluminum is a natural metal found in fruits and vegetables. An 8-oz serving of tomatoes has about 1 mg - cooked in a raw (not anodized) aluminum pot for 2 hours it goes up to 2 mg, stored in the same pot over night it goes up to 4 mg. That sounds like a lot .... in reality - a normal diet of raw organic fruits and vegetables will give you about 10 mg of aluminum per day.

There should be no problems with Stainless Steel, Cast Iron, or Steel. The metals they leach are essential elements and the excess is easily excreted by the body. If you want something "non-metallic" look for Corning, Pyrex, or ceramic/enamel coated steel/cast iron - La Cruset is one brand but there are others. 

All cookware cooks differently - you have to learn how your cookware cooks. With time, and practice, you can fry an egg with any cookware - although your selection of cookware might require a little more fat than another type of cookware. 

I *LOVE* this: *If man messed with it - don't eat it.* If you clarify your butter then it will not burn at as low of a temperature as whole butter (kind of addresses Anau's question). But if you do that - it's technically been messed with. Of course, if man hadn't messed with it in the first place - it wouldn't have become butter.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 26, 2006)

> Go to 'natural cures.com' or buy the book "Natural Cures "THEY" Don't Want you to know about" by Kevin Trudeau.


Even though many of the claims Kevin Trudeau makes are interesting he isn't a medical expert by any sense of the means. =) He's spent years in legal battles tied to many of his "infomercials" and the false claims that are being made. He's all about making money and has had his fingers in many, many pies. He's been indicted several times by the FTC and has paid millions in dollars in fines. He's been in jail twice (he swindled a bank and the other time had something to do with credit card fraud). 

Google Kevin Trudeau, it's quite an eye opener. I'd think long and hard befor taking any advice from him. 


Z


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 26, 2006)

but if you want natural cook ware...cast iron is pretty dang basic.  however, you don't want metals so try soapstone.  a great cooking material, totally natural.  once seasoned it is pretty much as stick free as a good cast iron pan.  go to www.fantes.com and check out the soapstone cookware.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 27, 2006)

Really Zereh - I don't watch "infomercials" as a rule - but the other night after this topic came up I ran across one with Kevin Trudeau and watched it.

He made several claims that I question from my background in science and health care - but the two that *really* fly in the face of independent scientific research and logic were: 1) you can cure every disease by his method, 2) you can prevent every disease by his method.

If only life, and health, were so simple .....


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2006)

sidney, did you find a Visions frying pan?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 3, 2006)

Zereh said:
			
		

> Even though many of the claims Kevin Trudeau makes are interesting he isn't a medical expert by any sense of the means. =) He's spent years in legal battles tied to many of his "infomercials" and the false claims that are being made. He's all about making money and has had his fingers in many, many pies. He's been indicted several times by the FTC and has paid millions in dollars in fines. He's been in jail twice (he swindled a bank and the other time had something to do with credit card fraud).
> 
> Google Kevin Trudeau, it's quite an eye opener. I'd think long and hard befor taking any advice from him.
> 
> ...



yup, I've heard he's a scumbag too.  I haven't done any investigation on him myself, but I'm glad to know all of this information.

but, I do agree that the food companies are doing some shady things....


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

Enough about Kevin Trudeau, lets get back to helping sidney find the cookware please.

Sidney, did you find something that works for you?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 3, 2006)

*Kevin Trudeau*

I heard this guy on tv trying to sell his book.  I was floored when I heard what he was saying was true. Before believing someone about my way of life I give it time.  My family thought Adele Davis and Jack LaLanne were on the right track with their knowledge about nutrition and to this day I am grateful they never gave up their belief. This guy has been trying to make fortune anyway he can.  Now he is trying to sell his book about what he feels is not good for you.  60 Minutes, Dateline, and even Nightline have all fact s about this guy's intention.  Only to line his pockets.  His book has hit the top and people will only confuse themselves in reading i t.  This is only my OWN personal opinion.  As stated before Jack LaLanne is still alive today for his discipline and lifestyle.  Do you think this guy Trudeau compares anything to Jack LaLanne?  He doesn't even look as healthy as Jack LaLanne.  Just be cautious about changing your life, you have too much invested and the fact that you even considered listening to him leads me to believe you want the truth.  Only my own opinion.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2006)

OK back on topic...sidney are you looking for something other than just glass and clay?


----------



## sidney (Mar 3, 2006)

First of all,  I LOVE YOU ALL! And this is fun. Some great comments, thankyou. Did you ever know a vegetarian or animal lover you couldn't trust? Of course not. 99% of the time anyway. There are always exceptions to everything. But they don't like an animal being dragged squealing to his death for a reason, and they don't have all the answers or most don't criticize you for eating meat, even veal; which comes from a baby animal. So don't knock them, they are on the right track. In my heart i know they are. But we are not here for that, i have a chicken in the oven right now for heaven's sakes but i could easily become a vegetarian if i knew how to prepare food without cooking something dead. But it's very hard. So for now i will continue eating some meat and fish if that's ok? 
I have just bought 'Corningware' and a visions frying pan, thanks Alix. And thanks Robo410. Great site for additional 'soapstone' cookware. 
I just put an organic whole chicken, and a ton of organic veggies into my "ROMERTOFPF" clay pot called "Nature's Oven", it is from Mexico. The whole meal cooks in one pot and quite honestly, will blow you away if you are into wonderful incredible flavour. Really quite amazing! And clay is enert. Adds zero elements to the food that your body doesn't want or need. And organic foods have not had pesticides, chemicals or fertilizers or growth hormones in animals; used in their production. And the kicker is? Have 4X the nutrutional value of non-organic foods. I just made the switch. But hey, you guys carry on as you wish please. I criticize no one. Do what you have to do. But the move in this directon is certainly underway. Thank goodness! The prices will come down, lol.
Of course, the best metal choice is good quality stainless steal and i still use mine but am weaning off it's use, but it's so easy to clean compared to Corningware, omg!
By the way, Kevin Trudeau was a millionaire before his book. He did not write if for the money. You MUST read it!! It is from the heart! You MUST READ IT. And Dr. Hulda Clarke, a PHD in chemistry or physics, i forget which, and a grandmother, has also been jailed for endorsing natural foods and natural healing remedies. Her books are awesome! With this information, a TON of people stand to lose millions so people like Hulda and Kevin are up against the big boys with very deep pockets. A little guy in their sights stands no chance. We are not suppose to get sick and take drugs throughout our livesk that's all I'll say.  Kevin's book belongs in every families kitchen or library and so do Hulda Clarke's books. But not everybody is ready for this stuff. And that's ok. We are only here to give, love, grow and serve. But ego gets in there too much and the 'give' part turns to 'take'. I will shut up now. I do get carried away. But all the good stuff's in the heart. (soul too, but that's for another day) Oh aren't ya just thrilled? I love this stuff and truly love every living thing. Mabye that's why i feed the birds every morning and live with a blonde chihuahua, black lab and a butterscotch tabbie. But most of all? I LOVE YOU ALL an incredible amount. Can't you feel it? I REALLY REALLY do. Sharing and loving is the answer. And eating GREAT FOOD TOO.
"Great spirits have always encountered vilolent opposition from mediocre minds".  Albert Einstein.


----------



## sidney (Mar 3, 2006)

Forget infomercials or whatever they're called. And don't listen to one word you hear!  Just do yourself a favour and buy the Trudeau's book. Everybody MUST read this!  Just read the book from the beginning and make up your own mind. Anyone with a vested interest in something Kevin Trudeau is not endorsing slams him. They are protecting themselves. That includes medical doctors, drug companies, both are DRUG pushers, and the food industry. When it's ALL about the money? The publics best interests are not
ever considered. READ THE BOOK.  It will make you mad what really goes on.
Corruption is very widespread in all levels of government, the biggest industry on the planet, the drugs compnaies, the medical industry and the food industry. IT IS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY!!!  Not your health or mine. I'm only repeating what he says. Enough. But it's only the tip. Now back to great food and cooking with passion.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL sidney, you keep saying it is all about the money, but the same could be said about this book. He is not giving this book away for free. He is making money off of it. Enough of Trudeau. He is not what this thread is supposed to be about. We need to get back to the original topic or we need to close this thread.

Does anyone else have any suggestions of cookware for sidney?


----------

